# Débit WiFi - Time Capsule versus Freebox Revolution



## nemrod (11 Décembre 2012)

Bonsoir,

Je suis intéressé par une Time Capsule 2 To mais j'ai une question.

Je possède un :
- Macbook Pro Retina relié en ethernet à ma freebox Revolution
- Mac Mini (2010) relié en WiFi à ma freebox Revolution
- Ipad 2
- Iphone 5

Aujourd'hui je sauvegarde mon MBPr et mon Mini en direct, cad en USB, mais pour le Mini je sors le disque du placard et le branche car le port USB est utilisé.

Ensuite je transfère pas mal de fichiers, assez gros, de 10 à 20 Go, entre le MBPr et le Mini.

Si l'achat d'une TC me permettrais de simplifier les sauvegarder et de libérer de 1 à 2 port USB je me pose la question de l'apport en débit WiFi si je remplace le routeur de la fbx par la TC.

Je n'ai pas encore trouvé de test, si quelqu'un possédant les deux peut m'aider.

Merci


----------



## neoback45 (12 Décembre 2012)

En wifi je trouve pas ça super rapide...
Du coup pour la première sauvegarde Time machine ainsi que pour copier de gros fichier vers la Time capsule, j'ai mît le câble ethernet.


----------



## nemrod (12 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Je sais, c'est ce que je tout le monde recommande, mais ce n'est pas ma question.

Je parle de la qualité de la TC en tant que routeur WiFi, en comparaison de la FBX V6, donc de transfert de mon MBBr vers mon Mini, pas du disque de la TC. Pas de vitesse en sauvegarde.


----------



## jmos (12 Décembre 2012)

Pas sûr de bien comprendre: tu dois choisir entre faire le routage par la TC ou la box, mais pas les deux.
Tu peux donc brancher ta TC et elle ne fera rien d'autre que de la sauvegarde, mais à ce moment là, ça fait cher le disque de sauvegarde. Tu peux supprimer le routage sur la box et le faire effectuer par la TC. Dans ce cas ta box n'assure plus que la fonction modem/liaison internet. La TC fait le routage, et à toi de la configurer pour choisir tes DNS. Sur ta box, je suppose que les DNS de Free sont configurés par défaut. Sur la TC, tu peux choisir de laisser ceux de Free, ou de choisir des DNS plus "sûrs" comme Open DNS ou Google. Je ne pense pas que tu remarqueras la moindre différence de vitesse...
Dans tous les cas, ton nombre de machines connectées à ton réseau ne pose aucune difficulté


----------



## nemrod (12 Décembre 2012)

Ton dernier point est bien ma question, est-ce que remplacer la partie routeur de la FBX V6 par une TC apporterait un gain de vitesse lors de transfert WiFi ?


----------



## jmos (12 Décembre 2012)

Les deux supportent la norme 802.11n, donc les différences, en admettant qu'il y en ait, ne seront pas visibles. C'est surtout du côté de tes appareils reliés à la Tc ou à ta box qu'il faut regarder. S'ils supportent tous la norme 802.11 n, alors je ne vois pas pourquoi il y aurait des différences. Si certains sont encore en b ou g, les deux sauront s'adapter.
Si tu as des envies de jouer au geek, tu peux essayer de bricoler sur les différents canaux de ta box pour voir celui qui offre le meilleur débit. La bidouille consistant à passer la largeur du canal à 40Mhz au lieu des 20Mhz standard est supposée augmenter la bande passante, donc le débit, mais si tu es en immeuble, ton wifi sera sensible aux interférences provenant des autres réseaux, sur lequel tu empièteras peut-être par hasard...


----------



## nemrod (12 Décembre 2012)

Oui deux "routeurs" supportant la même norme et deux machines compatibles avec cette norme, pas de souci, pas de différences.

Cependant il n'est pas rare de voir des différences lors de tests de produits à caractéristiques équivalentes, d'ou ma recherche de personne ayant fait le test.


----------



## jmos (12 Décembre 2012)

le wifi n'est pas une norme "efficace", car elle nécessite trop d'encapsulation ( de l'ethernet dans l'IP dans le wifi, etc...). Elle est par contre très pratique sur des distance petites et pas chère, d'ou son succès et la rapidité de son déploiement .
Les tests de débit fournis dans les docs techniques sont une reprise des test réalisés en laboratoire dans des conditions optimales. Dans la vrai vie, tu peux sans problème diviser ces chiffres par 2 au minimum...
C'est pour cela que je pense que tu ne verras pas de différence mesurable pour l'utilisateur ( à moins que 2 ou 3s soient vitales dans ton cas particulier ).


----------



## nemrod (12 Décembre 2012)

Je ne sais pas, je verrais si j'arrive à trouver une personne, idéalement plus, ayant comparé les deux.


----------



## nemrod (16 Décembre 2012)

Pas de Freenaute possesseur d'une TC


----------



## claudde (17 Décembre 2012)

si moi, maintenant je n'ai pas fait de test particulier mais il parait juste que la wifi de la TC est meilleure que la freebox revolution. http://forum.macbidouille.com/lofiversion/index.php/t348941.html, http://www.iquid.fr/astuces/tutoriel-configurer-time-capsule-pour-freebox-tv/


----------



## nemrod (20 Février 2013)

Pour ceux que ça interesse il semble que la FNAC n'ait pas répercuté la hausse de tarif consecutive à la taxe sur la copie privée.


----------



## applesly (21 Février 2013)

Je confirme pour la FNAC. j'ai acheté ma TC samedi dernier au tarif 2012.


----------



## nemrod (26 Février 2013)

Je viens de m'en prendre une, en 2 To, qu'est-ce qu'il faut désactiver côté Freebox ? J'ai été supprimé le WiFi mais je ne sais pas si c'est tout.

Merci


----------



## lejoss (27 Février 2013)

jmos a dit:


> Les deux supportent la norme 802.11n, donc les différences, en admettant qu'il y en ait, ne seront pas visibles. C'est surtout du côté de tes appareils reliés à la Tc ou à ta box qu'il faut regarder. S'ils supportent tous la norme 802.11 n, alors je ne vois pas pourquoi il y aurait des différences. Si certains sont encore en b ou g, les deux sauront s'adapter.
> Si tu as des envies de jouer au geek, tu peux essayer de bricoler sur les différents canaux de ta box pour voir celui qui offre le meilleur débit. La bidouille consistant à passer la largeur du canal à 40Mhz au lieu des 20Mhz standard est supposée augmenter la bande passante, donc le débit, mais si tu es en immeuble, ton wifi sera sensible aux interférences provenant des autres réseaux, sur lequel tu empièteras peut-être par hasard...



Je me permets de réagir car j'ai une Airport Express 2012 compatible n 5 GHz et une Time Capsule première génération (2009 je crois) également compatible n 5GHz. Et bien, il y a une énorme différence de performance entre les deux. Avec l'Airport Express, je ne dépasse pas 75/80 Mbps alors qu'avec la Time Capsule, j'arrive à 130/140 Mbps. Je précise que les deux sont au même endroit et branchées de la même manière en ethernet sur ma box numéricable. La différence viendrait du nombre d'antennes supérieur dans la TC par rapport à l'AE. Même norme, mais performances allant du simple au double.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h58 ----------




nemrod a dit:


> Je viens de m'en prendre une, en 2 To, qu'est-ce qu'il faut désactiver côté Freebox ? J'ai été supprimé le WiFi mais je ne sais pas si c'est tout.
> 
> Merci



Tout dépend... qui est le routeur : ta freebox ou ta TC ? Dans le second cas, tu dois mettre la freebox en mode bridge (attention, tu vas perdre pas mal de fonctionnalités liées à free)


----------



## nemrod (27 Février 2013)

lejoss a dit:


> Je me permets de réagir car j'ai une Airport Express 2012 compatible n 5 GHz et une Time Capsule première génération (2009 je crois) également compatible n 5GHz. Et bien, il y a une énorme différence de performance entre les deux. Avec l'Airport Express, je ne dépasse pas 75/80 Mbps alors qu'avec la Time Capsule, j'arrive à 130/140 Mbps. Je précise que les deux sont au même endroit et branchées de la même manière en ethernet sur ma box numéricable. La différence viendrait du nombre d'antennes supérieur dans la TC par rapport à l'AE. Même norme, mais performances allant du simple au double.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h58 ----------
> 
> ...



Je pars de loin, je ne sais pas laquelle des deux boites est le routeur WiFi actuellement, comment savoir ?

De quelles fonctions tu parles ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2013)

Le plus simple, c'est de ne rien modifier dans la Freebox, à part désactiver son wifi, et mettre la Time capsule en mode "partage de connexion : désactivé (mode pont)".

Avec cette configuration, la répartition de tâches est la suivante :

Freebox : modem + serveur DHCP + routeur

Time Capsule : wifi (+DD)


----------



## nemrod (27 Février 2013)

Un des objectifs c'est de majorer le débit WiFi, que faudrait-il faire pour passer la TC en mode routeur ? Tu parlais de pertes de fonctionnalités, tu peux préciser ?

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2013)

Ce n'est pas moi qui ait parlé des fonctions spécifiques à la Freebox donc je ne réponds pas là-dessus.

Ca ne sert à rien de passer la TC en mode routeur : cette fonction est assurée par la Freebox.
Ce n'est pas le routage (=aiguiller les flux vers le bon destinataire) qui ralentit le débit.

L'important, c'est d'utiliser le wifi de la TC, si on suppose qu'il est meilleur que celui de la Freebox.

La bonne configuration, c'est donc désactiver le wifi de la Freebox, créer un réseau wifi sur la Time Capsule, qui doit être configurée en mode "pont" (elle ne "route" pas).

Onglet Internet de l'utilitaire Airport.


----------



## nemrod (27 Février 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Ce n'est pas moi qui ait parlé des fonctions spécifiques à la Freebox donc je ne réponds pas là-dessus.



My bad.

Sinon, une autre question, hier lorsque je regardais la connexion de mon Mini j'étais en 5 Ghz et aujourd'hui en 2,4 Ghz.

D'après Apple la TC est censé maximiser le débit des transferts, une idée du pourquoi de ce changement et comment y remédier ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2013)

Peut-être des réponses ici : http://www.macg.co/news/voir/257967/wi-fi-forcer-le-passage-en-5-ghz-pour-surfer-plus-vite


----------



## nemrod (27 Février 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Peut-être des réponses ici : http://www.macg.co/news/voir/257967/wi-fi-forcer-le-passage-en-5-ghz-pour-surfer-plus-vite



Merci 

C'est quand même con de devoir à créer un second réseau. Dans mon cas les deux machines sont dans la même pièce et à 5-6 m de distance il devrait quand même être en 5 Ghz.

Peut-être à causes des iDevices ?


----------



## lejoss (27 Février 2013)

Si tu passes en mode bridge sur la freebox, les conséquences sont les suivantes :


Le service UPnP A/V sera désactivé. 
Le service UPnP IGD sera désactivé. 
Le réseau personnel Wifi du Freebox Server sera désactivé. 
La TNT sera inaccessible en multiposte. 
Le service proxy WOL fourni par le Freebox Server sera désactivé. 
Le partage Windows du Freebox Server ne sera plus accessible via le voisinage réseau (mais toujours accessible via \\mafreebox.freebox.fr). 
Les services de découverte (mDNS) des partages Mac OS seront inopérants. 
Le ou les boitiers Freebox Player ne seront plus accessibles sur le LAN (ceci impacte uniquement le FreeStore et le navigateur Web). 
Le service SeedBox sera désactivé.

Donc le mieux est effectivement de laisser la freebox assurer le "routage" du réseau. Renaud31 a raison.

Tu parles de 5GHz ou 2,4GHz... as tu modifié les paramètres wifi ? Tu peux, selon la version de la TC, créer un réseau 5 GHz (avec SSID différent) en plus du 2,4 ou seulement l'un ou l'autre.


----------



## nemrod (27 Février 2013)

lejoss a dit:


> Si tu passes en mode bridge sur la freebox, les conséquences sont les suivantes :
> 
> 
> Le service UPnP A/V sera désactivé.
> ...



Merci pour ces précisons.

J'ai la dernière version de la TC, j'ai créé un réseau 5 Ghz dédié avec un SSID dédié donc j'ai, sauf erreur, deux réseaux, un mixte et un 5 Ghz.


----------



## Tuncurry (28 Février 2013)

nemrod a dit:


> Je ne sais pas, je verrais si j'arrive à trouver une personne, idéalement plus, ayant comparé les deux.



Bon, let's go...

Appartement dans immeuble parisien avec 52 réseaux détectés à proximité (essentiellement canal 1, 10 un peu de 11 et de 6, uniquement en 2,4 GHz)
Initialement Freebox V6 Révolution avec réseau wifi activé en 2,4 GHz b/g/n sur canal 11, bande 20 MHz, WPA2. 

Jusqu'à présent pas de gros soucis en Wifi si ce n'est ralentissements perceptibles à partir de 3m et mauvaise réception au bout de l'appartement, surtout sur iPad. (pas gênant sur pages Web mais chiant sur vidéos)

Ouverture Wifi en mode pont de ma TimeCapsule : 2 réseaux créés : 
1er en 2,4 GHz, largeur 20 MHz, Canal 6, WPA2, b/g/n (identique aux réglages Freebox)
2eme en 5GHz, identifié spécifiquement pour tests, canal 100+1 (??) largeur 20/40 MHz, WPA2.

Pour les tests de débit et de réception: coté matériel, j'ai utilisé un PC Portable HP 2009 et mon McBook Air 11'' mid 2011. Coté logiciel, le diagnostic Wifi d'OSX, WIFISpy et NetSpot version Pro.
La TC est placée dans le salon exactement au même endroit que la Freebox.

J'ai fait 3 mesures et pris les moyennes. 
Les tests me laissent perplexe...

Spot 1: Prés borne, dans Salon
Spot 2: Dans la cuisine, à 4m du Spot (derrière un mur)
Spot 3: Dans une chambre, la plus éloignée, là ou je rencontrais des soucis de débits avec la Freebox.

*RESULTATS:*

SPOT 1:
Freebox 2,4GHz : Connected at 52 Mbps / Signal: -33 Bruit -85 
TC 2,4GHz : Connected at 65 Mbps    Signal : -44  Bruit -92     
TC 5GHz   Connected at 300 Mbps    Signal -51 Bruit -90  

SPOT 2:
Freebox 2,4GHz : Connected at 117 Mbps   Signal: -45 Bruit -88 / Tests Transfert D/u en KB/s: 430/250
TC 2,4GHz : Connected at 65 Mbps     Signal : -33  Bruit -90   / Tests Transfert D/u en KB/s: 425/115
TC 5GHz  Connected at 243 Mbps       Signal -78 Bruit -90   / Tests Transfert D/u en KB/s: 390/230

SPOT 3:
Freebox 2,4GHz : Connected at 13 Mbps    Signal: -56 Bruit -92 
TC 2,4GHz : Connected at 26 Mbps      Signal : -55  Bruit -87 
TC 5GHz  Connected at 15 Mbps        Signal -79 Bruit -90 

Dans NetSpot, le réseau Freebox reste le plus puissant et le plus homogène et a le meilleurs rapport Signal/Bruit sur toutes les zones (5 points de tests) avec une très bonne puissance d'émission vers l'avant sur 3/4 m environ jusqu'à 80 dB. La mauvaise réception évoquée est matérialisée vers 25/30 dB aux endroits ou effectivement je reçois moins bien.
Le réseau TC 2,4GHZ apparait moins puissant avec plus de zones aux alentours de 30dB et une portée un peu plus faible.
Dans les faits, en navigation web, je n'ai pas remarqué de différences de chargement.
Le 5GHz apparait comme le moins bon: Il ne porte que vers l'avant, sans obstacle et ne dépasse pas 30dB dès 4 m. Il semble sensible également sur Mac (Perte de la liaison Wifi à plusieurs reprises).

Question : est ce que le mode "réseau étendu" de la TC permet de booster le réseau Wifi de la Freebox ? J'ai essayé mais je n'ai pas vu de différence notable à mon niveau. Si quelqu'un peut nous interpréter tout ça... ;- )


----------



## Jacques L (27 Avril 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Peut-être des réponses ici : http://www.macg.co/news/voir/257967/wi-fi-forcer-le-passage-en-5-ghz-pour-surfer-plus-vite


Merci merci merci, ça fait un bon bout de temps que je cherche une solution pour avoir toujours une liaison en 5 Ghz et la solution est au bout de ce lien


----------

